# Unique parts to the first-year 1954 Corvette



## Nickinator (Dec 9, 2016)

Did a search and didn't see any specific or detailed threads on this yet, tho I know it's been parced here and there in various threads, would be nice to have all the info in one thread. I  just picked up another '54/55 Vette, and what I thought were anomalies or swapped parts have appeared on all 3 of the first year Vettes I've found, so maybe that's how they came. Would love others to chime in on their observations, especially Gary @GTs58

1. Bars- the bars appear to be lightweight bars, 18" vs the later years' 22'. Also have "pinched" bends. Similar (or the same) as early 50's Conti bars.

2. Pedals- look like those on the early lightweight Racers, waffle block style not the screw-type bow pedals of the later 55-58+, also what seems to be shown on the Schwinn ads.

3. Seat? One-year-only, and such hen's teeth I've never had one, but seen two, one was posted on CABE- the brown balloon tire style beehive spring seat (not to be confused with the brown or red lighter weight 1955/56 seat).

4. Front rack- '54/55 extends out further across the top of fender, don't have the msmts as all the bikes I've had were missing the rack.

5. Seat clamp ~ old style ballooner heavy cast clamp with the 1/2 circle AS bolt. Tho have seen this style clamp on a few as late as '56.

54 stamped SA 3 speed hub.
S/N on this one is L87327 = 8/7-8/8/54

Any other differences I missed?

Lets keep this thread on point for the first gen Vettes, 54/55-58. Pics welcome!

Darcie



 

 

 View attachment 394538


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 10, 2016)

Here is an early girl's Vette with S/N L15204 = 2/9-2/12/54, with that real early ballooner style seat. Does appear to have screw type bow pedals. 

Op was asked to post a pic of S/N but never did, so can't confirm it's legit.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1954-schwinn-corvette-3-speed-girls.74086/#post-459013
Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 10, 2016)

No S/N on this one, posted on Dave's Nostalgia.
Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 10, 2016)

Would like to know when exactly this photo was taken, it's referred to as "The First Look- 1954 Corvette" but it does not have the ballooner style seat on it. Wonder if they used both styles early on.
Darcie


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2016)

any parts look familiar? sear,pedals,upsied down shifter with window,brake handle etc


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 10, 2016)

Ballooner Jag, yeah some parts do look familiar. Seems the very early Vettes had parts sourced from a number of established models, makes you wonder if the Corvette was rushed to production, or they just needed to use up parts. Guessing probably the latter. Schwinn was known for being, uh....frugal shall we say.
Darcie


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2016)

seats were left over panthers,came with one single or 2 side crash rails,schwinn seemed to use up overstock parts on new modles,narrow bars and some other parts are from a travler,i sold a traveler to robin with some of those parts on it and a ballooner jag with som of those parts,first model runs of schwinns seem to have alot of different parts,they seem to normalize later on in the run,seems to be cost effective to not tool a bunch of new parts untill the model is a sucess


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2016)

Before we get too far into this topic I would like to clarify the years you mentioned. To my knowledge there were no 1954 model year Corvettes but there were 1954 serial numbered 1955 model Corvettes. Schwinn undoubted started the new 1955 Middleweight production much sooner than the ongoing models for the 1955 model year. And it's quite possible that the first production run of the 1955 middleweights made their debut at dealers in the late months of 1954, but I haven't been able to verify that yet. Normally the new model year change over started with the bikes stamped with a November serial number but I've seen 1955 middleweights with serials much earlier than November, similar to the new 1957 Jaguar that was introduced in late 1956. Over the years there were some mid year entries like the 63 Sting Ray and 61 Corvette 5 speed, but I wouldn't consider any of the new 1955 middleweights a 1954 model due to a possible early release or the serial number date.

1. The 55 & 56 model bars were narrower, had sharper bends and the bar ends went straight back. I do believe these bars were also used on         some of the lightweights.
2. All the original Corvettes I've had/have and seen had bow pedals with screwed on blocks. These pedals were also used on earlier            lightweights so it's not like a newly added Schwinn part in limited supply for the first middleweights.
3. Can't comment on the 1954 serial numbered bike's fender widths, never came across one first hand.
4. The boys & girls model had the one year only brown vinyl lightweight style spring saddle although there have been some original girls models equipped with a brown/tan Mesinger saddle.
5. The 55 models had the aluminum Mayweg rack, a one year only, with the long tongs that are 3" long overall running down the sides of the
    fender.
6. The 55 seat clamp is the ballooner style with the AS D bolt. Not sure if the Corvette clamps changed to the longer clamp with the round AS bolt sometime in 56 or for the 57 model year.

*7.* Chain guard.The 55 model middleweights shared the same chain guard with the lightweights. This guard has been used for years on different models and then was used on the Corvette and the other middleweights thru 1958. But again, the 55 guard (and earlier) was different with a few small details. The mounting brackets on the 55 and earlier guards were riveted to the guard further forward bringing the guard further back than the 56 and later models. And since this style guard was used on the geared lightweights, it seems Schwinn had an over abundance of these already made since nearly all the 55 boys Corvettes had a riveted on cable clip that was not used. This is one detail I have never understood. The earlier men's model Traveler had the rear brake cable routed to the chain guard and then up to the caliper but this routing was changed prior to the production of the middleweights.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Would like to know when exactly this photo was taken, it's referred to as "The First Look- 1954 Corvette" but it does not have the ballooner style seat on it. Wonder if they used both styles early on.
> Darcie
> View attachment 394694




I was able to find this photo in a number of different places. None had a specific date, only that it was 1954. 

Here's a page from the Christmas 1954 Chicago Cycle Supply dealers catalog. This would seem to indicate that they were available before Christmas 1954. I would think the catalog would have been available to dealers early enough to place orders for Christmas sales. 



 

And another image credited to 1954.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 10, 2016)

Great ads!
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting those ads Chris. I see another oddity in the illustrations. The light seems to be attached to the front rack hardware. Never have I seen that before. Here's my P51370 SN 3/3 - 3/10/55 with the odd long stem mount for the light as shown in the Schwinn picture Darcie posted.

Note the drilled fork and flat rear fender/caliper bracket on a coaster model.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 10, 2016)

Gary what do those bars measure? They look like the standard 22".
Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2016)

They're 19.5" and the ends are straight back. Tried to find a picture that would show that better.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 11, 2016)

Never had a 54/55 corvette. Very interesting and copied all info for my research.  THANKS!


----------



## rhenning (Dec 11, 2016)

The other thing I liked about that first early ad is it says the the bikes used 26 x 1.75 tires which was never true.  Ads do not always look like exactly what was sold.  Roger


----------



## kingsting (Dec 14, 2016)

Here's a picture of my 55. I've had it since 1991 and never did a lot of research on it. It has the wrong headlight but has the ballooner saddle and a 1954 dated hub.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 14, 2016)

kingsting said:


> Here's a picture of my 55. I've had it since 1991 and never did a lot of research on it. It has the wrong headlight but has the ballooner saddle and a 1954 dated hub.




Great bike! Nice to see a boy's bike with the ballooner seat. What is your S/N? Also your rack does not look like the real early one, but may be the angle.

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 14, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> They're 19.5" and the ends are straight back. Tried to find a picture that would show that better.




Well that's interesting, the bars I posted a pic of are 17", the bars on my other '54 serial numbered bike are 18". So they were obviously using a few different width bars, maybe from various existing models....and they got wider as time went on, to 22" by sometime in '56.

Darcie


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 14, 2016)

rhenning said:


> The other thing I liked about that first early ad is it says the the bikes used 26 x 1.75 tires which was never true.  Ads do not always look like exactly what was sold.  Roger




This has been discussed before. I find it interesting that the 54 and 55 catalog images show 26 x 1.75 tires. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/26x1-75-tires-for-schwinn.88772/


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2016)

The 1961 Co-ed has Schwinn 1.75" Whitewalls and this was years after the intro of Westwinds. The mention of 1.75 in Schwinn lit is found in almost all the years prior to this. The 1955 and 56 literature states the middleweights had the Tornado 1.75 tires and in 1957 no mention of the tire name but the size reference was still 1.75. The Westwinds from what I can find were first mentioned in the 1958 literature. 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1961dlr_Co_ed.html


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Well that's interesting, the bars I posted a pic of are 17", the bars on my other '54 serial numbered bike are 18". So they were obviously using a few different width bars, maybe from various existing models....and they got wider as time went on, to 22" by sometime in '56.
> 
> Darcie




Looks like the bars ends are bent in on that Red specimen. The right side appears to be bent further in. Is this the case or am I seeing things?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the bars ends are bent in on that Red specimen. The right side appears to be bent further in. Is this the case or am I seeing things?




They do have a slight inward bend, both are the same so a factory bend, another oddity.
Darcie


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 16, 2016)

The 54s got one of the two Jaguar seats. In many ways, the design differences and similarities between the Jag and Corvette models illustrate the birth of the monster middlweight classification trend. I love these two models. I'm restoring a couple of original seats right now and they sure are something that only a mother could love. Gary great comments as usual, thanks.


----------



## spoker (Dec 16, 2016)

some early vette parts?mpls cr


----------



## spoker (Dec 16, 2016)

anyone figure out why i went to the trouble to post this?


----------



## spoker (Dec 21, 2016)

55 xmas


----------



## mruiz (Dec 22, 2016)

Spokers picture above is correct. I am glade I have hang on to mine for all of these years. Seat is a bear to ride.


----------



## spoker (Dec 22, 2016)

there are 2 pics in the xmas thread here on the cabe,this was the only one dared


----------



## David Logan (Jan 1, 2017)

Vettes


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 14, 2017)

I've had my hands on 2 1955 Corvettes. I restored the March '55 black 'vette for a customer a few years ago. And I just picked up this 12/6/55 Maroon Corvette. They both also came with 2 speed Bendix rear hubs.  But I don't think the seat & bars are correct for the Maroon one.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2017)

A December 55 serial numbered frame would make it a 1956 model. I'm not positive when the Corvette bars were changed, but your Dec. 55 bike may have the correct bars.

I had the pleasure of seeing Pantmakers 1955 Corvette and his example has something I've never seen before, even in pictures. Hopefully one of these days he'll post a picture here of his rare 1955 Mayweg rack.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 19, 2017)

Sorry I didnt post this sooner. Here is my 55 Corvette and the strange and rare Mayweg rack that GTs58 mentioned the other day.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2017)

That's a weird one alright, I've can't say I've ever seen it either....wonder what the deal is, an early version? Tho it doesn't extend out across the fender like the early ones...looks factory, wonder if it was made for another brand bike? Your s/n looks like Nov 1954, so bike isn't early...Definitely interesting!
Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2018)

Found some interesting information on the first middleweights. June 54 Schwinn Reporter mentioning that weeks ago the Tiger and then the Corvette were getting good remarks from the dealers and customers. First paragraph on the left.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 5, 2019)

Here's a 1955 3 speed I recently picked up, but I'm not sure if it was originally a Corvette or a Tiger. It's got the early bow pedals, but if there was a front rack it's long gone now, and the fenders were spray bombed along with everything else. Could this seat have been correct for an early Corvette? When did Troxel move from Elyria OH to Moscow TN?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have seen countless Schwinn ads where the bikes had that seat. And pictures of actual models that were equipped with them. Notice the color options stated on the ad. Your serial number is dated to the end of April 55 so there is a slim chance that seat was original to the bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2019)

Summer of 54 Reporter.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 7, 2019)

@GTs58, Thanks for the information! I guess the crash rail went missing sometime in the last 60-odd years. Going by the Reporter, the middleweights were definitely a mid-1954 introduction, so by the time mine was built, production was closing in on a year. Interesting!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 28, 2019)

This early 1955 Corvette in Dark Opal Red just came in for the beauty treatment. It is a one owner and not ridden since the 1960s.

Serial number L67106 dates the frame to the end of July 1954.

It checks many of the boxes (great info!) that GTs58 listed earlier in this thread such as 17" bars,  bow pedals with screwed on blocks, aluminum Mayweg with the 3"prongs, ballooner clamp with AS bolt head, and lightweight chainguard with riveted cable clip. 

The fender width front and rear is 2.75" and it has 26 x 1 3/4 Trelleborg whitewalls. Is the saddle from the Phantom model as mentioned elsewhere?

It appears to missing the light and rear reflector but is otherwise OG except for perhaps the tires.

The catalog and ad pics posted here are just super. I have a 1955 catalog but the ads are a great supplement.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 28, 2019)

delete


----------



## spoker (Jun 28, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> View attachment 1022151
> This early 1955 Corvette in Dark Opal Red just came in for the beauty treatment. It is a one owner and not ridden since the 1960s.
> 
> Serial number L67106 dates the frame to the end of July 1954.
> ...



looks looks like some came with left over stock of ballooner panther and ballooner jag


----------



## spoker (Jun 28, 2019)

heres mine as found,why a letter and 6 numbers?


----------



## Oilit (Jun 28, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> View attachment 1022151
> This early 1955 Corvette in Dark Opal Red just came in for the beauty treatment. It is a one owner and not ridden since the 1960s.
> 
> Serial number L67106 dates the frame to the end of July 1954.
> ...



That's got to be one of the very earliest ones! Thanks for posting and how about some more pictures?


----------



## Oilit (Jun 28, 2019)

spoker said:


> heres mine as found,why a letter and 6 numbers?View attachment 1022195
> 
> View attachment 1022196
> 
> ...



That's a good question. According to the serial number list, they were using serial numbers starting with "J" in 1953, but those only had 5 numbers. A serial starting with "J9" would be 1959, so it could be a replacement frame, but the decals look original to me.


----------



## spoker (Jun 28, 2019)

Oilit said:


> That's a good question. According to the serial number list, they were using serial numbers starting with "J" in 1953, but those only had 5 numbers. A serial starting with "J9" would be 1959, so it could be a replacement frame, but the decals look original to me.



ya im gonna have to look again,the parts wouldnt fit from a 59 frame,aand the frame paint and chain guard match


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 28, 2019)

Mine is L47852




Correct early chainguard and bars. Rest of good stuff is gone. Fenders are from a ‘58. It’s available, if anyone’s interested.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Mine is L47852
> 
> View attachment 1022262
> Correct early chainguard and bars. Rest of good stuff is gone. Fenders are from a ‘58. It’s available, if anyone’s interested.





Your serial number was used at least twice, end of June 54 and the beginning of August 56.

I'd bet big $'s that @spoker  's Corvette has a warranty frame. No other legitimate explanation for that 1959 serial


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Your serial number was used at least twice, end of June 54 and the beginning of August 56.



It also has a ‘54 crank, and a 7/54 stamped Sturmey AW. I had a thread on schwinnbikeforum.com about 7 years ago with photos. I actually think you commented on it, @GTs58. Someone did make the point that it was a very early example. It’s my first old bike.

Edit: here is the thread on SBF: http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=11950.0


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> It also has a ‘54 crank, and a 7/54 stamped Sturmey AW. I had a thread on schwinnbikeforum.com about 7 years ago with photos. I actually think you commented on it, @GTs58. Someone did make the point that it was a very early example. It’s my first old bike.




Now that you mention it, I remember that. It was for sale on the side of the road in someones yard I'm thinking.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Now that you mention it, I remember that. It was for sale on the side of the road in someones yard I'm thinking.




Not exactly, but just as random. I found it at a flea market. I updated my previous post with the link. And thanks for the help, both then and now.


----------



## spoker (Jun 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Your serial number was used at least twice, end of June 54 and the beginning of August 56.
> 
> I'd bet big $'s that @spoker  's Corvette has a warranty frame. No other legitimate explanation for that 1959 serial



you would lose yor big dollars,lot of parts from a 59 dont fit a 54 or 55,and all the parts are og to this bike,butthanks for clearing up that its an early bike,i thought you new about thr changes in parts from 58 to 59,gur just when we think we have akk the answers ..we dont


----------



## spoker (Jun 29, 2019)

lookin at how og all the parts are to the bike,looks like it was stamped in 53,lot of doff in 59,b interesting when i pull the crank as well,59s were radiant green,i dont see a dealer goin to the lengths ro put a 59 frame on and make everything look og 55,


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2019)

spoker said:


> lookin at how og all the parts are to the bike,looks like it was stamped in 53,lot of doff in 59,b interesting when i pull the crank as well,59s were radiant green,i dont see a dealer goin to the lengths ro put a 59 frame on and make everything look og 55,




Schwinn had a life time warranty and did whatever it took to honor that. Dealer ordered a new frame in specified color and year and the factory sent them a finished replacement frame. The bike's components were installed on the new frame, done deal. Only part that doesn't fit on a 59 frame is the rear fender, so Schwinn made the new frame to the old specs or the rear fender was modified or replaced. No big deal! *Your frame has a 59 serial number.* Opal and Radiant Green is the same color possibly from a different supplier, has a different chemical make up or there was a change in the method of application.


----------



## spoker (Jun 29, 2019)

no it doesnt the whole 59 frame is different the pieces on this bike are all og!the back fender is different on a 59 because the whole frame is different,iv already compared 55 tear fenders to whats on it and there the same,there is a better chance that this frame was stamped in 53 than it being a 59 warranty,for christ sake look at the pieces,i know you would like this to be a 59 frame but your wrong!i been building these bikes along time,i now a real bike when i see it!


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 5, 2020)

Got this March 1955 Corvette last year from Richfield, MN.. I added the Long tong Mayweg front rack, Delta headlight and n.o.s. Superior tires. It came with the one year only crash rail seat and original ww tornado straight side tires (badly split)  All greased and ready to ride.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 1, 2020)

So I bought a Troxel seat off Ebay for another bike and started comparing it to the one off of the red 1955 spray-bombed 3 speed I posted earlier in this thread. Both the early Corvettes and Tigers used these seats, but all the early Corvettes used a version with a crash rail and chrome springs, while the one on my bike doesn't look like it ever had a crash rail and the springs are painted. Looking at examples of other early Tigers, I now think that my bike was a Tiger.
Two threads with nice early Tigers, this one by @cadillacbike : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-tiger-3-speed.13861/
And another by @hatz4katz: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1954-schwinn-tiger.156258/


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2020)

10~18kustoms said:


> I've had my hands on 2 1955 Corvettes. I restored the March '55 black 'vette for a customer a few years ago. And I just picked up this 12/6/55 Maroon Corvette. They both also came with 2 speed Bendix rear hubs.  But I don't think the seat & bars are correct for the Maroon one.View attachment 409855 View attachment 409858



Marty, great job on the black one. I got my hands on a 55 yesterday( yes this one is mine) and will be building it up as a 2-speed with aviation hub although not correct for the year. Just going to be a fun little rider with a few incorrect parts to start.


----------



## partsguy (May 24, 2020)

Definitely following this thread. It’s not a first gen, but my ‘59 Corvette may have been built in 1960. Dec. ‘59 rear hub with a Sept. ‘59 frame. Crank does not have a date code


----------



## Jeff54 (May 24, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Marty, great job on the black one. I got my hands on a 55 yesterday( yes this one is mine) and will be building it up as a 2-speed with aviation hub although not correct for the year. Just going to be a fun little rider with a few incorrect parts to start.



I wouldn't be so sure about that, my55 24" has that  2-speed (manual)  aviation hub too.


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that, my55 24" has that  2-speed (manual)  aviation hub too.




The Corvette was not offered as a 2 speed until 1958 but it could have been ordered with a 2 speed by the dealers. The set up was a $7.50 option in place of the coaster hub.


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Marty, great job on the black one. I got my hands on a 55 yesterday( yes this one is mine) and will be building it up as a 2-speed with aviation hub although not correct for the year. Just going to be a fun little rider with a few incorrect parts to start.




Looks like your Corvette has a drilled fork also, so adding the front caliper brake would be bonus.


----------



## rollfaster (May 25, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like your Corvette has a drilled fork also, so adding the front caliper brake would be bonus.



Gary, which one is correct, red dot lever with Schwinn Approved caliper, or yellow dot Schwinn Approved?


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Gary, which one is correct, red dot lever with Schwinn Approved caliper, or yellow dot Schwinn Approved?View attachment 1200970




None of those are correct.

The levers are eye stabbers but these first issue Weinmann pieces were first used on the 54 Jags then the middleweights until the red dot style came about. Calipers are also marked different. These are used on the 55's and the lever is marked only on the front.















Forgot to mention, the calipers are unmarked on the back.


----------



## rollfaster (May 25, 2020)

Ok cool. Don’t have anything like that, but sounds like I can get by with the red dot one.


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Ok cool. Don’t have anything like that, but sounds like I can get by with the red dot one.




I don't see why not! I wonder if the one set you posted on the right was the next year's issue.


----------



## Oilit (May 25, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I don't see why not! I wonder if the one set you posted on the right was the next year's issue.



You may be right. I'm not sure those early levers even lasted all the way through 1955.


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2020)

Oilit said:


> You may be right. I'm not sure those early levers even lasted all the way through 1955.




Here's a 56 Hatz4katz was selling and it has the red dot levers. No shots of the calipers though, but I'm thinking the calipers Ron posted above were used before 1958 when they changed the markings to the Cursive "Schwinn    Approved."


----------



## rollfaster (May 25, 2020)

I’ll get some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 7, 2022)

I know I’m really late to this thread, but here are some pics of my ‘54– frame dated to 12/53, hub dated to 5/54 (don’t look at the rack or headlamp, they are not age correct).


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 7, 2022)

^^^^^... that's a great bike there. I like that green they used in those years.

look at those brake levers..... inbetweeners.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ^^^^^... that's a great bike there. I like that green they used in those years.
> 
> look at those brake levers..... inbetweeners.




Those levers were Weinmann's firsties of the new style, 54-55.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 8, 2022)

Really nice bike with just fabulous paint and decals!


----------

